# first time grower question



## flymadness (Jan 30, 2006)

hey!
this is my first time ever trying to grow it myself and i was wondering if this is normal, my plant just came up out of the ground last night and it had grown about 2cm in less than 24 hours but the stalk is purple, is that because of something wrong or is that the strain? i dont know the strain because i just found it in a bud i bought and decided to try to germinate it and it worked. thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2006)

What is your temp. of the area?


----------



## flymadness (Jan 30, 2006)

im not 100% sure becaue i dont have a thermomter in there or anything, but judging my my house temp i would say that it is around 74-75 degrees, should i get more heat in there because i have a fan on it as well which may bring down the temp a bit


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2006)

You should be ok, but you need to get a temp and relative humdity thermometer. Cheap at wal-mart or somewhere like that. I seen a purple stem come from lower temps. Can you get a pic? We need to see how purple. If it is in a closet or cab, the air will colder or warmer depending on time of year. due to now air curc. in those areas.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 30, 2006)

Inside or outdoors?
If inside, what kind of light?
How about ventilation?


----------



## flymadness (Feb 4, 2006)

hey all seems to be well now, i turned up the heat in the house a little bit and it seems to be pretty good, although my roommates want to kill me lol. so now that im past there i think its more than likely time to start using some fert. ive heard that miracle grow patio is a good one to use but you have to dilute it. any advice?
btw
indoor
potting soil
floro lights
fan for ventilation
umm i dont remember what else you asked. lol i suppose thats good for now!
thanks!
oh yeah! and how do you post a pic?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2006)

> miracle grow patio


 
Don't do that to your plant. If you want something cheap get scotts or something no miracle grow. You'll be flushing your soil out often.



> oh yeah! and how do you post a pic?


Use the attach file where you post a reply


----------



## Mutt (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks good man. You don't want to fert for a while about another week and half. If you can get some fox farms fert. or something quality. You plant is as good as it eats. Scotts I've seen people use it. I recommend paying the extra couple of bucks.

you'll want to put that in a bigger pot. remember the golden rule for every 1' of top growth you at least 1 gallon of pot size. At the end of flower perfect pot size to be in is 5 gallon.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 6, 2006)

so should i transplant it soon? im really new to this, ive never even grown a flower or anything. thanks for the advice on the fert i would have used it right away. should i just up to a 5 gallon pot right away and save the time and energy? or does it make a difference? thanks a lot!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

I would wait until a few nodes are on the plant. Still too young for any stress. You'll know it when it gets rootbound. It will start to droop and growth will be stunted. It also will be needing water like every day almost like it can't get enough water. I would transplant to at least a 3 gallon (5 gallon is best) pot so you don't have to do it again.

If it does get rootbound GENTLY loosen the soil around the roots before putting it in the new pot so that the roots are not so compacted. It will recover a whole lot quicker.

Water well (don't drown it though) after the transplant.

Remember. The plant will talk to you and tell you what it needs. If it is growing fine then just keep doing what your doing. It is better to underwater and under fert than overwater and over fert. Easier to correct the problem that way. Get PH testing strips at wally-world aquarium section and keep em handy. They can save a grow when you have a problem. IMHO. hope I helped.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks! you have been extremly helpful! i will post again if i need more help!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

flymadness said:
			
		

> so should i transplant it soon? should i just up to a 5 gallon pot right away and save the time and energy? or does it make a difference? thanks a lot!


Hey man, good to meetcha. If you plan your setup for the 5 gallon pots right from the start, you'll save a lot of wear and tear on yourself and the plants. They hate moving day! Just like us.

I'm the hydro man. It's all I use. The Cadilac of Hydro is EbFlow, fill drain, whatever you want to call it. You won't believe the difference it makes.


----------



## flymadness (Feb 12, 2006)

hey! just figured i would post this question back in this old topic so i wouldnt repeat the info. but i have a question. i transplanted my plant into a new bigger pot and ive had a bit of a problem since. when i turned my fan on a little while after (i read somewhere that if you simulate a breeze it makes the stem grow better) the whole plant toppled over! and its not that i didnt have enough soil around the roots the whole stock bent over. so im wondering if that is because of the stress of the transplant, and if i should turn it back on soon? ive let it grow for a few days without it now and im scared to turn it back on. what is a good recovery time for it?
thanks!


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2006)

They need that airflow/circulation across the leaves. You don't want the fan "whipping" or beating them. Just enough to rustle the leaves like a gentle summer breeze.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

flymadness said:
			
		

> hey! just figured i would post this question back in this old topic so i wouldn't repeat the info. but i have a question. i transplanted my plant into a new bigger pot and I've had a bit of a problem since. when i turned my fan on a little while after (i read somewhere that if you simulate a breeze it makes the stem grow better) the whole plant toppled over! and its not that i didn't have enough soil around the roots the whole stock bent over. so I'm wondering if that is because of the stress of the transplant, and if i should turn it back on soon? I've let it grow for a few days without it now and I'm scared to turn it back on. what is a good recovery time for it?
> thanks!


Hey, FM, how's things? OK, when you transplant an MJ at about 12 inches tall, it goes into transplant shock proportionally to the amount of total stress it's roots, stalk, and leaves go through.

There are so many variables involved, that I would be **'in you if I told you an absolute for that one. However, I could guess and say that there is no way that a plant can root itself firmly in less than 30 days in a new environment. The key word is "firmly". It has to be able to withstand the breeze just like natural plants do; with roots and stem strength. Immediately after transplanting, shock will soften the stalk, wilt the roots and leaves and make the plant alter it's growth speed dramatically. All of these factors are dependant on the amount of stress and the predetermined amount of reaction to that stress for the strain of MJ you're dealing with.

My solution? Don't transplant. It's a No-No if you want to maximize your plant.

Since you've done the deed already, then give it 30 days of constant vegging without touching and it will be ready for flowering.

Like Mutt says, the breeze does more than tickle it's tenders, it makes the plant stronger. You'll want to turn those fans back on after the first 15 days of re-rooting has happened. Maybe one fan directed at an obscure corner of the ceiling.

Good luck man, and let us know how the grow goes.


----------

